# How to print for Amazon merch and other T-shirt selling websites?



## Xamiir (Oct 1, 2020)

I saw a comment about a DTG bossiness that solely depends on printing for Amazon merch, and that got me thinking,

we do screen printing and DTG printing and I would like to expand to print for Amazon and other t-shirt selling businesses.

the point is, we are from Egypt and the market in the middle east pretty thirsty for such prints that people order from abroad countries and pay almost the double of the cost of the shirt for the shipping fees only.. so printing in the same area will greatly increase the sales due to less shipping fees.

I'd like to know a start point of how and where I can ask amazon about being a printing supplier or if other t-shirt selling businesses would like to outsource their prints in the middle east as well, Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Amazon owns and runs their own printing centers. They even bought an ownership stake in the company that manufactures the printers (Kornit). They just recently expanded MBA to France, Italy, Spain, and Japan (already had USA, UK, Germany).

I'm not sure what the comment you refer to might have meant. As far as I know, Amazon does not outsource any of its POD production.


----------



## ondalevel9 (Oct 1, 2020)

I don't think its possible to get any business from these companies...... Always a day late and a dollar short....


----------

